

Show HN: Sweetlyclean.com – Need Advice on SEO and Feedback on Iteration 2 - sph130
https://www.sweetlyclean.com

======
arghbleargh
Some feedback:

1) There's a lot of miscellaneous info on the front page, but none of the
things that I really care about. The basic info I want to know: price, what
areas you serve, and what times you're available. It would also be helpful if
you had this information all in one place so I don't have to keep scrolling
around or clicking links.

2) It's hard to pin down exactly why, but the visual design of the landing
page seems rather inconsistent. The various graphic elements seem like they've
been designed individually without regard to the look and feel of the site as
a whole. A more specific issue is the "Book Now" bar in the first screen. I
have no idea what the input field to the left of it is for, and when I type
into it, the text is really faint. Also, because of point (1), I am far from
ready to "Book Now" as the first action upon visiting your site.

P.S. On this page
[https://sweetlyclean.com/booknow/](https://sweetlyclean.com/booknow/) there's
a typo where "Your" should be "You're".

~~~
sph130
Thank you - that makes sense. I've have an internal struggle over design vs
function. I liked the clean look of mopp.com - but you are right they stick
the price right up front. Are there any sites you think are well done around
cleaning.. homejoy.com, mopp.com, maidsinblack.com is the business model we
are going after.

------
sph130
Any feedback on SEO, the site, recommendations, call to actions etc? I've done
a soft launch while i work on the local SEO - i.e. get on yelp, google plus
etc. Looking for all and any feedback. This is my second iteration/rewrite of
the website.. almost feel like I need another major tweak. I like the look,
but I'm just the owner. I like everything i do.

------
sjs382
Quick feedback:

The "book now" call to action button is overpowered by the photo of the girl.
Also, I'm unclear what I'm supposed to put in the input box next to "book
now".

I also noticed a few UI quirks:
[http://imgur.com/a/OyBUz](http://imgur.com/a/OyBUz)

~~~
sph130
Thank you! - yeah i see those.. what browser were you using? Going to make
some updates - that is very unclear. Probably time to just get my own hands
dirty and stop relying on outsourcing. Appreciate you taking the time to give
us some feedback.

~~~
sjs382
I'm using chrome on a Mac, at the moment.
[http://aboutbrowser.com/view/6lXX4](http://aboutbrowser.com/view/6lXX4)

I'm interested in helping, if you're interested in outsourcing some of the
changes and fixes. Shoot me a line—my contact info is in my HN profile.

